# ***stop: 0x00000008e(0xc0000090, 0x004b4bd8, 0xee25885c, 0x00000000)



## njthomas (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi,
in my windowsXP SP2 , i have downloaded and installed some windows updates. but after that i am getting this blue screen ***STOP: 0X00000008E(0XC0000090, 0X004B4BD8, 0XEE25885C, 0X00000000)
when i try to shut down the PC. Please help.

regards
njt


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

do a system restore to a time before you updated


----------



## njthomas (Aug 18, 2007)

Can u please explain me how can i do that

thanks in advance


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

go to 
start- programs - accessories -system tools - system restore


----------



## njthomas (Aug 18, 2007)

i did that but still the problem persists


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Do you have or own an xp operating disk?


----------



## njthomas (Aug 18, 2007)

yes i do have


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post the full bsod error the important part is usually at the bottom indicating the specific cause


----------



## njthomas (Aug 18, 2007)

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

and in the bottom line
beginning dump of physical memory
physical memory dumbp complete
contact your system administrator.....

thats the bottom line


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

turn off the auto reboot and post the error it freezes
control panel/system/advanced/startup and recovery
untick the auto reboot box


----------



## njthomas (Aug 18, 2007)

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

stop: 0x00000008e(0xc0000090, 0x004b4bd8, 0xee25885c, 0x00000000) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

beginning dump of physical memory
physical memory dumbp complete
contact your system administrator.....


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what graphics do you have 8e error is usually related to corrupt video drivers or ram


----------



## njthomas (Aug 18, 2007)

the problem started when i downloaded some windows updates and tried to install it. but the installation fails. still i cannot install the updates.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you did the system restore it would eliminate the updates


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

As far as the failing updates are concerned, one can read the WindowsUpdate.log for troubleshooting that, but typically this file grows too big for me to ask you to attach it in your reply. However, if you post back a couple of the Update names that fail to install (KB######), we can still work it out.


----------



## njthomas (Aug 18, 2007)

i dont know yesterday i tried to install the updates again and it worked. but still the same error message when i shutdown the PC. i dont know what the hell it is. i will try to give u the full error message soon


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I have worked on many of these, most of time even if you can get it corrected the fix leaves windows very sluggish


I would go for the windows repair install

http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm#RI


this wont mess with your data or programs

you may however need to reinstall some your system drivers if you see any yellow exclamation marks in your device manager after the repair install has completed.

if your windows CD does not contain service pack 2 / then you will need to reinstall that too after the repair install has completed, you will also need to install all your windows updates also, after you get your system up and running well again, I would try off windows updates and only go there when you computer is having a problem, I have take drivers any more from windows updates, lately they have been very buggy!


keep us posted

best regards

joe


----------

